# MKV/MK6 steering wheel DIY.



## wattym (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got this and here is the install. 









MK6/MKV Steering wheel removal and install DIY.
Start by disconnecting the battery. Then turn the wheel one way 90 degrees, Pop the clip at the back of the wheel with a flat head.









After the first clip pops off, rotate the wheel 180 degrees and do the same. The airbag will pop off with a bit of pulling.









Use a 90 degree pick and pop off the airbag harness. (Make sure when you set it down, have the vw emblem facing up).



























Use a 12mm triple square. the nut is tightened to about 60ft lbs roughly.









Remove nut.









Notice the index marks on the hub and the wheel.









Now swap out wheels and re-install doing the exact reverse of removal.









Then when the wheel is tightened back on, simply plug in the airbag harness and firmly push the airbag until it clicks bag onto the wheel.









End result and I could not be happier.











I know the picture show me uninstalling it but that's because I aligned the index marks but when I took it for a drive, the steering wheel was a tiny bit turned to the right.
I uninstalled it and re-installed it with the index marks one off from each other.
Stat to finish took 7 minutes.


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Great thread, thanks! 

Could this be used to install an after market wheel? Grip Royal ect...

And what exactly to you mean the index... I can't see what you're talking about when putting the new wheel on and aligning it. 

Thanks


----------



## wattym (Dec 18, 2013)

*index marks*

hey, I am adding a picture with small red circles around the index marks.
I do believe this works for aftermarket wheels too.


----------



## mkv_thomas (Jan 8, 2014)

Ohhhh, so those two need to line up? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wattym (Dec 18, 2013)

*Index marks*

Be careful with index marks though. 
I lined mine up and then took it for a drive to make sure everything was good.
As soon as I started driving I noticed the wheel's resting position was too far right. 
I went home and took everything off and had to put the wheel's index mark one click to the left to make the wheels alignment perfect.
Just make sure you test your work after completion.


----------



## 2010wolfsburg-FL (Dec 29, 2017)

wattym said:


> Be careful with index marks though.
> I lined mine up and then took it for a drive to make sure everything was good.
> As soon as I started driving I noticed the wheel's resting position was too far right.
> I went home and took everything off and had to put the wheel's index mark one click to the left to make the wheels alignment perfect.
> Just make sure you test your work after completion.


Did you have to install the module as wheel or did your Jetta have controls prior to the install??

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Htraitor (Jun 28, 2004)

Can we get updated pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

